# Hey everybody! It is me, Hope, and I am 1 year old today!!!



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Yay!! It is my birthday! Here are some pictures of me on my birthday:
















I have grown into a big girl! My people think I might be a Chi Vampire cross since I refuse to look at the camera. 

I came to my people weighing 1.5 lbs. (0.68 kgs) and now I have grown to 3.7 lbs. (1.68 kgs)! Can you believe it??

Here are pictures of me when I first came home. I was really small!

















So far, my birthday has been, well, confusing. I received a bed but here is how that worked out:









I also received a snuggle sack. Here is how that has worked out:









I also donated a bag of my Ziwipeak to a shelter (how is that MY gift?) and I got something called insurance. My people keep saying they bought it for me but hope that I do not ever use it. What kind of a gift is that? Lastly, I had been promised some scrambled eggs but my people are paranoid about my colitis and that I am on antibiotics so that may or may not actually happen.

Anyway, I will run and play with my sisters and fight them over a single Nylabone when we have 8. I will get lots of kisses and get the satisfaction of knowing that I am the oldest and in charge.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Happy Birthday Hope!


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Happy 1st birthday Hope!!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Happy birthday,you still look tiny


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

Happy birthday pretty lady!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Happy Birthday Sweetie! I love that last pic of the 3 of them. 3 peas in a pod. Just beautiful! You have 3 of the cutest babies around, just love them.


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Happy Happy Birthday Miss Hope. What a stunner you are. So cute. Hope you have the best birthday ever. 

Puppy pats from Quigley!


----------



## luvmytiger (Jun 18, 2011)

She's so adorable! Happy Birthday Hope!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Happy birthday Hopey!!  Looks like some lovely gifts you got and what a sweetie you are for sharing!!
Kisses and licks from me and my crew! :love1:


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

happy birthday hope have a fab one hope you got all you wanted 
kisses xxxx


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Happy Birthday Hope! I hope you get a nibble of scrambled eggs


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

Happy birthday beautiful Hope  I love the photos, especially the one with them all together. 
Ruby is so funny with her bed possessiveness, lol.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Happy Birthday little one, your so sweet.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Happy Birthday Hope!!!ccasion7:


----------



## efinishya (Nov 2, 2010)

Happy first birthday Hope.


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

Haha! Aww happy birthday darling! 
You get the best present of them all, lots of love!
And I am sure you don't mind sharing your snuggle sack lol


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

fab pics, Happy Birthday!


----------



## Jack Jack's Mom (Nov 19, 2010)

Happy Birthday Hope! You are such a pretty girl.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Happy Birthday Hope!! What a sweet little girl she was & is. Love that last pic of all 3 girls. It's a good thing Hope likes to share!


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

Happy Birthday.


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY HOPEY! I can't believe you are one years old already! 

She's such a grown up now! But, the good thing is, they'll always seem like little babies!  Your family definitely seems complete now. Three peas in pod is the perfect description as Tracy said. They are just ... perfect! All of them! 

But, again, Happy Birthday to the girl in charge now!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Happy birthday hope!!!!!!!


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Awww...what a little sweetie!!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY HOPE!!!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Happy Birthday, sweet Hope!!  xx


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Happy, Happy Birthday sweet little Hope!!! Hugs & Kisses from The Wee's and I. <3


----------



## CarrieAndCalista (Jul 22, 2011)

Happy Birthday Hope!
Yes, that does sound like a confusing birthday, hope you get some of those tasty scrambled eggs!


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

Happy birthday, Hope! I love your girls- they are all so adorable!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Happy Birthday .


----------

